# Solidworks for Designing Puzzles



## goodatthis (May 19, 2014)

So for my tech class, we are using solidworks to design things, and as a side project, I am trying to design a 3x3 to print. (We have a 3D printer) Anyone out there use Solidworks for designing? I'm kind of a noob at solidworks, the most complicated thing I've made was a hinge for a door for a gumball machine. 
So any specific ways to use solidworks to your advantage when creating cubes? For example, I was thinking about the geometry of the corner stalk, and how it comes out at exactly 45 degrees in the x, y, and z planes from the cubie shape, and how exactly to accomplish that in the program.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 19, 2014)

izo used to make videos for a few designs 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnAGQKlsOLw
then there are a few others, like a mega tutorial
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPGPdWlRH-c
and this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFzD_RATkWw
and a 3d printed vcube 3 based on the patents
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXnDkguT23E


----------

